# Tilted Whisker Biscuit - Any Issues ? How to tweak?



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

I just removed a prong style rest and replaced with a basic whisker biscuit. I noticed the biscuit cannot be moved up or down without creating an angle (non vertical) along the Y axis. Bear with me I'm an engineer. First question, is if this canting of the biscuit will cause any issues, and if so, how can I raise or lower the height of the biscuit while keeping it straight up and down. I attached pics to better show. I have read a few places where people like to have it angled forward or backward slightly so the arrow only has contact with part of the arrow contact whiskers, not sure why. It seems like with the biscuit angled that the blazer vanes will not all contact the biscuit simultaneously which could throw the arrow and cause inconsistent groups.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

It depends how tight your whisker biscuit fits your arrow, but I would go ahead and try it with a little angle if you have to, and see if you notice anything. The impact of the feathers / vanes on the whiskers is so violent and messy anyways that i don't think a couple microseconds between vanes hitting will even matter. 

The other thing you could do is use just one of the bolts to attach the WB to the riser and use that as a pivot point to get it level - then just use some dual-sided foam tape or something to stop the rotation. As an engineer you'll probably hate that fix though hehe


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

can u just loosen the screw holding it to he bow and tilt the wb to level?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

My advice would be keep the biscuit square to the string, re tune and be happy, you'll have to relocate your nocking point but that's better than having a rest that looks crooked


----------



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

great great comments. I appreciate the insight. the whisker biscuit itself has to be perpendicular (90 degrees) to the part that is screwed into the riser. It is weird you cannot take those out of square. The thing is if I keep the biscuit square to the string as nitroboy recommended, then as he said I'll need to move the nocking point down probably a half inch. Reason being is right now the arrow is crossing the (forgive my terminology) the hole in the riser on the shelf that the arrow is supposed to be lined up with. bear with my terminology. the nocking point was set with an older prong rest. thanks again for the help, i'm new to the biscuit, used prong for years which worked but didn't want to keep putting moleskin on the prongs since that affected flight.


----------



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

_great great comments. I appreciate the insight. the whisker biscuit itself has to be perpendicular (90 degrees) to the part that is screwed into the riser. It is weird you cannot take those out of square. The thing is if I keep the biscuit square to the string as nitroboy recommended, then as he said I'll need to move the nocking point down probably a half inch. Reason being is right now the arrow is crossing the (forgive my terminology) the hole in the riser on the shelf that the arrow is supposed to be lined up with. bear with my terminology. the nocking point was set with an older prong rest. thanks again for the help, i'm new to the biscuit, used prong for years which worked but didn't want to keep putting moleskin on the prongs since that affected flight._

sorry, meant i'd have to move nocking point up if I keep biscuit square to the string.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Nitroboy said:


> My advice would be keep the biscuit square to the string, re tune and be happy, you'll have to relocate your nocking point but that's better than having a rest that looks crooked


Thats it.:thumbs_up The basic biscuit has no vertical adjustment but it will be centered on the berger hole which is where you want to be. Move that nock and keep the biscuit parallel to the string.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

or you could just shim the biscuit mount


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been usng the WB for the last 8+ years with great sucecess. I would make sure it is square with the string and I always recoommending starting from sratch with the nock point when installing a new rest. The WB seems to work best with a slight nock high setting but each bow is going to be different. If you did nto buy the WB tahat has verticle and Horizontal adjustments I would recommend returngin it and spend a few my dollars for the better model. Your be better off in the long run. -


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

As already noted, the whisker biscuit should be square to the string. There were 3 and possibly 4 models of the Whisker Biscuit and only one that could be adjusted for height and angle.


----------

